# Qld Noosa River Barra



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

In bed 8.30 with the alarm set for 11.00 and by 11.45 I was on my way to Ricky's current line. It was school holidays,but the tide was ideal and there wasn't a boat insight. On arrival at Ricky's I could hear surface activity and as I was heading through the current line off went the Gold Bomber and soon after a Big Eye Trevally was on board,another pass and another fish but no joy this time with a Hairtail on the other end. Not wanting any more of these toothy critters I paddled a little further down stream,I'd only gone about 100 metres when another Big Eye took a liking to my Bomber. There were fish all through the current line from Ricky's to well past the sand bags. The routine was like last weekends,drift down with a Gladiator Prawn and troll back with a Bomber. I fished this way for about 2 hours with 1 small Jack,1 Flatty and a heap of Big Eye from 25-40 cm all the Trevally and the Flatty were released.This being a lot of fun on the light gear (3lb drifting and 8lb trolling) I wanted something bigger. So off I went to spot "X" which I had been talking about recently with local Barra guru,Kim (kimbo) Vitale, who told me that he was suprised I hadn't hooked a Barra there before while trolling and that they have been a bit shy lately so it may be worth a try. On arrival at spot "X" I did hear a couple of boofs from feeding fish and on my first pass through my Bomber was hit hard and within seconds I'd lost about 30 metres of line then it hung deep and I knew by the weight it was a big fish,10 seconds later it was up tail walking and I could identify it as a BARRA,the fight continued,twice I paddled one handed into more open water getting away from Jetties,another 2 aerial displays and he was starting to tire then finally after a very tense 20 minute fight he was in the net,all 87cm of her. The Bomber had 2 of it's trebles slightly straightened and the 30lb flourocarbon leader was quite frayed. One unlucky fish and one very lucky and happy angler. 
Thanks Kimbo for your advice.








The fourth hooked, second landed and first Barramundi I've kept from the Noosa River in 25 years


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

:shock: 
Barra in the Noosa river?
Well done Ian.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Great catch Ian! My best at the Mary in the NT last year only went 78cm.

You seem to know the Noosa river Really well!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It has been photoshopped! It's actually a 50 cm flattie. :shock:

Congratulations Ian.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

paulo said:


> :shock: Barra in the Noosa river?


 X2
Great result for your effort, Ian. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Mate how good's that


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I wonder if it was someone's released tank fish or a wild one.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Could be either. Noosa has long been known as the southern limit of the barra's range but there also used to be a hatchery at Boreen Pt.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh wow, I had no idea they had a range so far south.

That's awesome.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

So I will be up there the week before Christmas. Might have to make Barra my target species!!

Who am I kidding, I will struggle to catch a flathead

Nice fish


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome work again Ian congrats. Looks a lot bigger than 87cm in the pic.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice mate. You must be stoked.

Spot X you say.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice fish good to see them coming to life.

Cheers Mal


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

captaincoochin said:


> Nice mate. You must be stoked.
> 
> Spot X you say.


I've been looking on Google Earth for an hour for Spot X, and it doesn't show it Ian. Can you be a bit more specific?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So how's it going to feel going back to catching bream and whiting?


----------

